# Samsung Wireless Charging Monitor



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

converted (Hacked) my 32" Samsung Monitor so it can wirelessly charge my cell phone .....come on samsung get with it


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

I don't have a Samsung monitor or phone so what exactly did you do?

David


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

doesn't really matter as long as you have a wireless charging cell phone, I just fitted the charging base within the samsung monitor base works a treat. my cell is a LG


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

And not a single tree was damaged in the process. What has this got to do with woodworking?

Charley


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

I have a Lexus with a back-up camera! Nothing to do with woodworking but I just had to tell someone.


----------



## AlexNillson89 (Jan 14, 2021)

Wow, wow, as for me this is brilliant, I think that I would like to see how you did it, since I have all the Samsung technology!))


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @AlexNillson89


----------

